# Badass Malazan Quote of the Day



## Chris (Apr 24, 2007)

"Show me a mortal who is not pursued, and I'll show you a corpse. Every hunter is hunted, every mind that knows itself has stalkers. We drive and are driven. The unknown pursues the ignorant, the truth assails every scholar wise enough to know his own ignorance. We do naught but scratch the surface of the world, frail and fraught. Every vast drama of civilizations, of people with their certainties and gestures, means nothing, affects nothing. Life crawls on, ever on.

It's the ignorant who find a cause and cling to it, for within that is the illusion of significance. Faith, a king, queen or Emperor, or vengeance... All the bastion of fools."


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 24, 2007)

Fuckin' Chris.

All that shit is pretty true, though. The last line makes me think of Carl Rove/George Bush, strangely enough.

Ok, I've got one for you. It's not Malazan, but it made me think of this. "Show me a hero and I'll write you a tragedy." - F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## sakeido (Apr 24, 2007)

"Urugal, witness!"


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds fuckin' awesome.  

I *must* start reading these books asap.


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fuckin' Chris.



I had a Doctor's appointment yesterday (4 fuckin' hours in the waiting room ) and grabbed the wrong book on the way out the door (DG). Since I was there, I figured I'd re-read the whole Chain of Dogs section because it kicked so much ass.


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 25, 2007)

DG is the second in the trilogy right?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 25, 2007)

Chris said:


> I had a Doctor's appointment yesterday (4 fuckin' hours in the waiting room ) and grabbed the wrong book on the way out the door (DG). Since I was there, I figured I'd re-read the whole Chain of Dogs section because it kicked so much ass.



4 hours, holy schmoly! That's just nuts.

Yeah, I always take books to stuff like that as well. Boredom is like arsenic to me. Bleah.



the.godfather said:


> DG is the second in the trilogy right?



Yep.  (Although technically, it's not a trilogy, since there are, so far, 6 books to the series. But hey. )


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 25, 2007)

"the truth assails every scholar wise enough to know his own ignorance. "

Ain't it the truth!


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 25, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Yep.  (Although technically, it's not a trilogy, since there are, so far, 6 books to the series. But hey. )



In that case, I will call it a.........Saga!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 25, 2007)

^ Fitting.


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2007)

I just finished the last bit of Chain of Dogs, just because I couldn't stop so close to the end.  Goddamn, Kalam just fuckin' KILLS in this book. (pardon the pun)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 26, 2007)

Wah, wah, waaahh... 

He's one of my favorites.


----------

